# New discovery really helping me



## sophiasmith (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
Here's a discovery I made just before Christmas. According to the Earthing Institute, the Earth is electric, and when we are barefoot on the earth, this electrical field and the electrical field within our bodies interact with each other. The Earth's electrical energy has a positive effect on our bodies, reducing inflammation, aidind healing and immunity, and claming anxiety. People have discovered a way to reproduce this effect with a conductive sheet which plugs either into the Earth wire of your house's electric socket, or directly into the ground. 
When I had read enough about it, I ordered one to try, and I immedialtely (the next day) experienced a dramatic elevation in my mood. This has been getting stronger and stronger since then - now 2 weeks or so. I am feeling clearer in my head than I have done for many years, and memories of life before DP have been flooding back to me. I am sleeping so well, and having amazing dreams.

More info here:

http://www.earthinginstitute.net/

Prem


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

This is nothing new. There was a psychiatrist that I read about in a magazine (Nova or Science Digest) years ago who said that depression can be relieved or even cured with mild electricity. He even constructed a box with two wires coming out of it with rings that go around the middle toe of each foot. I haven't heard anything since so maybe he was a quack and was only trying to get rich quick by selling them...or maybe he was "silenced" by the medical community for whatever reason. But I do know that I feel better myself just by holding the electrodes of a simple car battery charger you can buy at any hardware store for $30. They have a "trickle charge" mode that only sends out 2 amps to charge a battery overnight or a slightly higher 6 amp mode for quickly charging your car battery. Either way you can never get a bad shock from them. I'm a little curious if a household battery charger for D, C, or AA batteries might have the same effect. It might be harder to use since they don't have any wires coming off of them that you can hold onto or stand on.

Btw, there was even a scientific study that was done recently that found out that people were more better at math if they were charging themselves with mild electricity. So, there is definitely an effect on the brain. If it doesn't cure our dp we can all be math whizzes


----------

